# Timer and a Lite FX 1741



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Anybody successfully using a timer with a 1741?

I have a Lite FX 1741 that I have had for close to 10 years now and it magically works every year that I pull it out of the garage. I am trying to add a timer to it this year but have had no luck. I first tried a Party City Fitco timer, after taking that back I ordered one specifically for the 1741 of ebay, but it won't work either. I am assuming that the new one is bad and am having to go through shipping it back for a replacement. What a pain for for a $10 timer  I'm beginning to wonder if my unit just will not work with a timer, but from what little I understand about the way the fogger works I have a hard time believing that it would work with the manual remote, but not a timer.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Call the manufacture and verify your model will work with your fogger. It just might be the case that you are using new style timers with a 10 yr old fogger. Their might be a special case for your fogger. Most of the timers on the market today are made for the newer foggers. I am sure your 1741 has problem seen some changes in the build of it since you first bought it 10 yrs ago. If that is the case then no, the timers will not work for it. That doesn't mean it won't work, just means you have to look hard for one that will match your model from when it was built.


----------

